# Omega 'Lapel Watch'.



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

What do we make of this ladies and gents?

Its on e.bay now, item number 260850349130:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Unusual-Rare-1930s-OMEGA-Doctors-lapel-Desk-Watch-30mm-Across-/260850349130?pt=UK_Jewelery_Watches_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item3cbbe4744a

Battered almost beyond salvage, but cheap!...exactly what I'm looking for these days!

It needs re-plating (assuming its chromed) and a fair bit of internal work. Worth a punt though if it fineshes low enough.

Trouble is, I think its another of these 'franken' Omega's, thrown together using a pocket watch movement.

The movement is legitimate, but I'm fairly sure its been re-cased (obviously a long time ago) to make it more functional.

Whats the verdict? Am I about right with my guess?

Not to worry, if it is a put-together I'll steer clear. Got about Â£40 or so in my paypal account so just looking for something cheap, cheerful and quirky to spend it on.

There are a few of the Omega 'Art Collection' watches on there too - something I've only discovered in the last few months, but they are a little more cash. Very similar in style and build to the Tissot Wood Watches of the same sort of era.

If anyone has one of these going begging I'd be quite interested.

Various incarnations were made between 1985-1989, mostly limited editions of 999 pieces.

Nice little thing to collect - and not bad prices at the moment. I should imagine they'll only be going up in value.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

if it was a doctors/nurses lapel watch the dial would be upside down...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Another question, why does it have lugs on the bottom?

Later,

William


----------

